# install sneak peak



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

If all goes well this weekend it will be done. I'm gonna hate driving the mercury capri for a couple of days though :thumbdwn: 



You didn't think I was gonna give away THAT much did you 

you have to wait like me.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> If all goes well this weekend it will be done. I'm gonna hate driving the mercury capri for a couple of days though :thumbdwn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and this is for?....................................................


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Sentrixx said:


> and this is for?....................................................


I said sneak peak. If all goes well I'll be dropping my car off friday and have it back saturday night with everything done. I've seen some of the other parts done and its coming along pretty nicly.

For the 3 or 4 people I've told, don't give it away to everyone else :loser:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

DAMNIT!.... My evil plan was a flop. :thumbdwn:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Lemme Guess... 42" Plasma with sat dish?


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

don't forget the 7.1 dolby digital surround sound.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

myoung said:


> Lemme Guess... 42" Plasma with sat dish?


yaeh, I'm having my windshield replaced with it.




TheMadCheshire said:


> don't forget the 7.1 dolby digital surround sound.


Yeah, I was just gonna go 5.1 but they talked me into it.

Install got pushed back till monday


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

ok man you know you are my bro......what gives?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> ok man you know you are my bro......what gives?


2 minor set backs. First product came in was damaged. Then the wrong part coming in, the spec should be taken into the shop tomorrow night and I'll be driving a POS around (hey, I get to drive it for free so I guess I shouldn't knock on it)

Should get it back tues. night, wends maybe.


----------

